
Are There Barbarians at the Gates of Science? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/35/boundaries/are-there-barbarians-at-the-gates-of-science
======
basicplus2
nice article.. and it gets no worse than when people doing "science" are
rewarded for a specific result or opinion, and punished for another

